
Ask HN: Why did you do/or not do startup school? - siddhantsharan
Just curious about the experiences people had in the 11 week startup school program by YC.
======
carusooneliner
I have a software startup and was in SS in 2017 with an assigned mentor and a
second time in 2018 but without an assigned mentor. The 2017 SS experience was
a lot better because of two things: 1. My cohort of startups was quite
involved in meetings and forum discussions 2. our mentor has an agenda for
weekly group meetings and gave every group a chance to talk about their
progress. It comes down to these two things -- cohort and mentor -- and YC
picks them for you, so YMMV.

------
ecesena
It keeps you focus on the one thing that matters: improving your (single) core
metric. It’s good because you’re in a group of other people very committed.
Personally, I’m doing it for the 3rd time and I’d do it even with just a side
project.

------
sevilo
Side question on this topic: has anyone running a non-tech startup attended
this, and if so how useful was it? And what was the experience like?

